# Former U.S. military service



## northamericanrebel (5 Nov 2003)

Before anyone dismisses this, i am wondering if their are any allowences to join the canadian army if ur from another country, i am from california and as opposed to joining the us army i figured it would be great to see canada and meet some new people from across the border...do they offer citizenships or anything like that if ur coming to canada purely to join the military....any any any any advice at all would be great thanks      :fifty:


----------



## AndrewD83 (5 Nov 2003)

I am not to familiar with the Canadian Forces, but I know if you wanted to join ANY police force in Canada you have to have your Canadian citizen ship or be a landed immigrant for at least two years before applying.

I suspect that the Canadian Forces may be similar.  Did you check the requirements on this webpage?

I have a few friends who want to go to America to join the army (mostly AirForce) but I am not use to seeing an American wanting to join Canadian army.  

May I ask why specifically?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Nov 2003)

This may help:
 http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/careers/index_e.asp


----------



## northamericanrebel (5 Nov 2003)

I personally think the united states has the worlds most powerful military force bar none, i dont care about that ****.... i know canadians they are great people and would love to meet some new people north of the border. i was thinking if i could get into the canadian army for a bit than maybe i would join the us marines after if i could maintain some kind of duel citizenship. plus everyone in know goes to the us military why not check out other options!! =)i know the usa has certain allowences and things for people wanting to the joining our forces i was thinking maybe canada was the same... its like **** we are brothers in my eyes i dont know why it should be a big issue    :sniper:    :mg:    :akimbo:    :cam:


----------



## combat_medic (5 Nov 2003)

Northamericanrebel: you need to apply for Canadian Citizenship or Landed Immigrant status before you can apply for the CF. There‘s no exchange program, and there‘s no way to enter with only American citizenship. Getting dual citizenship is tricky too. In any case, the answer to your question is no.

By the way, there are a lot better ways to meet people than to join the army, FYI.


----------



## Da_man (5 Nov 2003)

its 5 years in canada.


----------



## Gryphon (5 Nov 2003)

northamericanrebel... you are the coolest american that i‘ve met!!!


----------



## northamericanrebel (5 Nov 2003)

thanks fuken hog wash, **** i guess its off to us army.....LOL 10th Mountain sounds fun =)


----------



## nbk (6 Nov 2003)

Yeah gryphon664 said it! You are one awsome yank! I think you singlehandedly caused ****  to freeze over with your wish...


----------



## GrahamD (6 Nov 2003)

The U.S. no longer allows for dual citizenship.  Even for people born in the Commonwealth countries, which all used to be relatively easy to maintain the dual citizenship with the U.S.


----------



## Spartan (6 Nov 2003)

thought that if lets say you had one parent of one country and the other lets say american... doesn‘t the child  become both?


----------



## combat_medic (6 Nov 2003)

Symchyshyn: No. My nephew is just that; the child of both, and yet he is only allowed citizenship in Canada, because that‘s where he was born. If he wants American citizenship, he would, most likely be forced to forfeit his Canadian citizenship/


----------



## donkon (6 Nov 2003)

future soldier i am in the same situation!

I was born in poland and came to Canada when i was 3 (currently 18) Neway i always wanted to join the USMC is there anything i can do??

I apllied for the green card lottery last year and the results are going to be back in april. Hopefully i get it. But the thing is i talked to the us army people and they told me i need a us citizenship . One thing that makes me wonder is that i was on the usmc website once and on the news they said that the first canadian ever graduated from usmc, now i want to know how the ****  he did it. I dont want to join reserves, omnly full time. I would appreciate any help. Thx


----------



## onecat (7 Nov 2003)

You have EU membership... why join the USMC.  Why not go back and join the Polish army.  Its going to be very modern in the next few years.  You‘ll get to drive Leo2‘s the best MBT in business.  They are doing a lot of work with the US, so you‘ll get sent out on missions.  

Sure their good things to being in the US military, but don‘t forget that there are other units out there just as good if not better.


----------



## meni0n (7 Nov 2003)

Why not join the foreign legion while you‘re at it?


----------



## donkon (7 Nov 2003)

omg so much people are telling me i should join the foreign legion but i still dont know wtf it is. Do they have some info site?

They are located in france right?? I cant speak french.


----------



## northamericanrebel (8 Nov 2003)

please USMC...accept no exceptions lol


----------



## Gryphon (8 Nov 2003)

Umm.. to my knowlege, the french forgien legion has been disbanded..


----------



## jonsey (8 Nov 2003)

Combat_Medic

I thought that US and Canada has some sort of agreement that allows a person to hold dual citizenship. Since we‘re such close neighbours with the States (both geographically and politically) that one could hold both US and Canadian citizenship withouth having to cancel either one.


----------



## muskrat89 (9 Nov 2003)

For what it‘s worth - My ex-wife‘s family were all US Immigration, Customs, or Border Patrol Officers. I was told that if/when I naturalized (haven‘t yet) that "as far as the US was concerned, I would be a US Citizen.. if another country (Canada, for example) chooses to continue to recognize me as a citizen, then so be it. On the flip side, my daughter was born here in Phoenix. Immigration Canada indicated that because one of her parents is a Canadian citizen, she is eligible to be/obtain/apply for (?) Canadian citizenship (I haven‘t looked into it that closely)


----------



## donkon (9 Nov 2003)

So what exactly could i do to join the usmc full time. I know that with the green card you can only join reserves. Cause its either the French Foreign Legion or the USMC for me.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Nov 2003)

Umm.. to my knowlege, the french forgien legion has been disbanded..

Trust me they haven‘t been...just do a search online and you will see they are very much in existence.


----------



## mic911 (10 Nov 2003)

I‘m from Ireland and am in the Canadian Army.  Had to be in the country 3 continous years before getting my Canadian citizenship.  I think you can get into the reserves with Landed Immigrant status.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (11 Nov 2003)

[No message]


----------



## nexxyboi (11 Nov 2003)

North, I was born in France, one of my parents was Canadian and the other was American so I had triple citizenship. When I got my security clearance, the US made me relinquish both my French and Canadian nationalities. LOL


----------



## IJB21 (6 Jan 2004)

Hey

I‘m an American citizen, but would love to serve in the Canadian Forces- Army. I‘ve been to Canada and loved it, and have had an interest in the military for as long as i could remember. I would definately move north and enlist if I could. Any advice from anyone? 

Thanks Alot


----------



## chrisf (6 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by IJB21:
> [qb] Hey
> 
> I‘m an American citizen, but would love to serve in the Canadian Forces- Army. I‘ve been to Canada and loved it, and have had an interest in the military for as long as i could remember. I would definately move north and enlist if I could. Any advice from anyone?
> [/qb]


A landed immigrant can serve in the reserves, you need to be a citizen to serve in the regular forces.


----------



## Sappo (6 Jan 2004)

I was asking the same thing about going the other way, from Canada to US forces.

Sounded long and complicated.


----------



## bbupd (9 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Sappo:
> [qb] I was asking the same thing about going the other way, from Canada to US forces.
> 
> Sounded long and complicated. [/qb]


I take it you gave up?


----------



## kurokaze (12 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Just a Sig Op:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore.  Now you have to be a Canadian Citizen to serve in regs or reserves.


----------



## Caz (16 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by kurokaze:
> [qb]Not anymore.  Now you have to be a Canadian Citizen to serve in regs or reserves. [/qb]


Can you show me reference on that?

We just had a reserve officer attested that‘s a landed immigrant.


----------



## East Side Soprano (16 Jan 2004)

Check this link out:   http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/html/careers/career_advantage/training.html  

The jist of it is that you have to be a Canadian citizen to serve in the reg force but a landed immigrant can serve in the reserves as an NCM.


----------



## Caz (16 Jan 2004)

In CFAOs we trust   

Thanks, East Side.


----------



## BenFG (21 Jul 2013)

Does anyone know if someone with prior military service applying for the Canadian army can bypass basic training and/or receive advanced rank upon enlisting?


----------



## mariomike (21 Jul 2013)

BenFG said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if someone with prior military service applying for the Canadian army can bypass basic training and/or receive advanced rank upon enlisting?



These discussions may be of interest to you.

Will the Canadian Armed Forces count time served in the US Army? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108238.0

Will my time in the U.S. Army count for anything?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18494/post-914640.html#msg914640
Reply #305


----------



## BenFG (21 Jul 2013)

Appreciate the response, answer seems to be a "no" with the exception of some speciality schools.


----------



## MikeL (21 Jul 2013)

Ben,  do you have prior service in the US Military?  I'm curious because in 2011, you were asking questions regarding joining as Signaller in the Canadian Army. As well, going off info you posted, you would be 19 or 20 right now.


----------



## BenFG (21 Jul 2013)

20 as of yesterday. I picked a bad time to try and join the forces, after 2+ years of trying to go combat arms with the forces. I was lucky enough to get a TACP contract with the USAF. I'm currently 5 months into my pipeline.  I did this in the hopes of making myself more marketable to the forces when I reapply after my 4 year stint.


----------



## MikeL (21 Jul 2013)

I'm assuming you are an American citizen? Are you/were you a dual Canadian/US citizen?

So, you joined the USAF in the hopes of making yourself a better candidate for the Canadian Forces?

Also,  because you were asking about JTACs in the CF; you are aware that you may not be a JTAC at the end of a 4 year TACP contract? No doubt, a TACP/ROMAD will get some great experience and training in their first 4 years. However, JTAC qualification may or may not be something you get in that time frame.


----------



## BenFG (21 Jul 2013)

I am indeed a U.S citizen.  I joined the USAF for a multitude of reasons, mainly to be an operator regardless of the flag on my shoulder. I love both my countries but I had to pursue the opportunity presented to me. I wanted a chance to deploy at a younger age and get operational experience rather then go  to college and drink away my 20s. 

Although not guaranteed it is possible to get my jtac quals before my enlistment is up, fingers crossed I don't get hurt or caught up with the law. With the war winding down it's mostly a waiting game until I make SrA to get a school slot. 

On a side note they are trying to put JTAC and JFO into the pipeline to expedite the wait.


----------



## notreallypaul (1 Sep 2016)

I have been a long time reader but have not posted, but I have come up wifh a question I can't find an answer to.

I have had a longstanding desire to serve in the military, and actually had made application early this year.  I still want to do it, but I was also just hired to a municipal police department.  So I am now thinking reserve as opposed to my original plan for regular forces.  While I am a Canadian citizen, I live and work in the US...specifically in Northern Maine which is geographically and culturally very close to New Brunswick, just 10 minutes drive east.  Gagetown is an hour away, and US reservists here travel there quite often to train.  The simple solution would be to move and change jobs 10 minutes east.  However, as a police officer in a place with different laws, and retirement system considerations, this is not a simple career decision...although I am still early enough to switch I suppose.  

Anyway, my basic question is this: Is it reasonable or possible to enlist while living and maintaining my career just west of the border?  Does anyone know someone who does this successfully?

Thank you for your responses, and for your service.


----------



## mariomike (1 Sep 2016)

notreallypaul said:
			
		

> I have had a longstanding desire to serve in the military, and actually had made application early this year.





			
				notreallypaul said:
			
		

> I was also just hired to a municipal police department.



In the US.

Since you have already applied to the CAF, why not contact Recruiting? Let them know what's going on with your US police career. That you will no longer be joining the CAF Regular Force, and ask their advice.

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.
  
Who can apply:

To apply to the Forces, you must:
1.Be a Canadian Citizen.
2.Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except: •Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applications must be 16 or older.
•Reserve Force - Applicants may be 16 years of age if they are also enrolled as a full-time high school student.
3.Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec). •Certain entry programs and occupations require higher levels of education. 
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#who

If you have ever lived outside Canada or have an immediate family member who currently lives outside Canada: You will be asked to fill out the “Pre-Enrolment Security Clearance Pre-Assessment Questionnaire”.  You should be prepared to provide adequate, verifiable information for the last 10 years. This information is used to determine if a Security Clearance Pre-Assessment is required, especially if you:
•have dual citizenship
•if you lived, worked, studied or travelled outside of Canada in the last 10 years for a total of at least 180 days 
•if you have a child, parent, step-parent, spouse, in-laws, brother or sister (half & step) living outside of Canada

If a Clearance Pre-Assessment is required, it can take between 6 to 18 months to complete. 



			
				notreallypaul said:
			
		

> Gagetown is an hour away, and US reservists here travel there quite often to train.



If you don't mind me asking, if you are eligible to do so, why not join an American Reserve unit? 

Also, is joining the CAF Reserve ok with your municipal US police department?

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.



			
				notreallypaul said:
			
		

> Is it reasonable or possible to enlist while living and maintaining my career just west of the border?



DAA would be a good person to talk to ask about this,
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/members/7446

Also your US employer.

Personally, I'd get settled into the new full-time job in the US, before looking for a part-time job in Canada.


----------



## notreallypaul (1 Sep 2016)

I will contact recruiting.  This site is such a good resource I thought I'd find some starting answers, but as I said, no one seems to have asked this.  As far as the other general requirements posted go, I meet all of them, so thats no issue.

To be honest my US police department may not be that excited about me taking large amounts of additional time off, however I would not have any issue giving one weekend a month; they really don't care what I do in my scheduled time off.  I do intend to settle in with them first, they have been good to me and I am happy with my job.  This is more of a plan going forward I am thinking about.  I like to be prepared.

I did inquire about a US reserve unit, however I am not eligible as I do not meet their age requirement, I just turned 40 and their cut off is 35 in recent years.  I am in excellent health and physical shape, but thats their limit, so it is what it is.  Some jobs like law enforment also may require me to renounce my Canadian citizenship for a security clearance (I hold US citizenship as well).  That is something I absolutely will never do. 
Thanks for giving me some starting points to think about.


----------



## mariomike (1 Sep 2016)

notreallypaul said:
			
		

> To be honest my US police department may not be that excited about me taking large amounts of additional time off, however I would not have any issue giving one weekend a month; they really don't care what I do in my scheduled time off.



You know from reading here that BMQ and trade training can be a challenge if you have a full-time job. Especially if you are on shift work.

Is there a CAF armoury anywhere near you?



			
				notreallypaul said:
			
		

> Thanks for giving me some starting points to think about.



You are welcome. Good luck.  

And talk to DAA!


----------



## LightFighter (1 Sep 2016)

notreallypaul said:
			
		

> To be honest my US police department may not be that excited about me taking large amounts of additional time off, however I would not have any issue giving one weekend a month; they really don't care what I do in my scheduled time off.



The weekend BMQ schedule would probably be 2 weekends a month. 

Also, you would be required to do your DP1 course(length varies depending on trade/MOSID) over the summer, which would be full time. As well, you would require time off for other courses required for career advancement(DP2, PLQ, etc). Some may be offered part time while others would be full time.


----------



## muskrat89 (2 Sep 2016)

It was 20 years ago (or more), but I was a member of 89 Bty in Woodstock, NB and moved to Houlton, Maine. I continued to train in Woodstock (and drive back and forth across the border) for a couple of years, until I took my release and moved to Arizona. Granted, I didn't make any official inquiries, I just did it


----------



## mariomike (2 Sep 2016)

notreallypaul said:
			
		

> I did inquire about a US reserve unit, however I am not eligible as I do not meet their age requirement, I just turned 40 and their cut off is 35 in recent years.



That is interesting compared to the CAF.

Similar to Emergency Services ( at least in NYC ),
Not have reached 29th birthday by the beginning of the application process.

To be honest, I can't say that I disagree with that.



			
				muskrat89 said:
			
		

> It was 20 years ago (or more), but I was a member of 89 Bty in Woodstock, NB and moved to Houlton, Maine. I continued to train in Woodstock (and drive back and forth across the border) for a couple of years, until I took my release and moved to Arizona. Granted, I didn't make any official inquiries, I just did it



See also, 

Canadian Reserves, just a few questions - Locked.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/80175/post-763605#msg763605
"If you move to the US before you join the Reserves, there will be an effect, and you will in all likelihood not be able to join the Reserves.  If you apply to join the Reserves prior to any plans to move to the US, then there will probably not be any problems."

This is a long shot as it is for trained Reservists, but the OP may, or may not, find this of interest,

Milnet.ca
Reserve Forces Foreign Service Arrangements 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104905.0

Forces.ca
Reserve Force Foreign Service Arrangements
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-support-services-for-members-reservists/foreign-service-agreements.page

CAN Reservists serving overseas (merged thread) 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58217/post-1179622#msg1179622
3 pages.


----------



## CougarKing (2 Sep 2016)

Since you're already a permanent resident in the US and discouraged from the US Army's age 35 cutoff, have you instead considered the Air National Guard in your state?

This link below says that the ANG age limit is 40: (please scroll down to the list below the article)
https://www.thebalance.com/us-military-enlistment-standards-3354001

While another one says it's 39 for regular US Air Force:
http://www.stripes.com/news/air-force/air-force-raises-enlistee-age-limit-from-27-to-39-1.290578

If one reads the various sources online, you'll see the age limit means the cutoff is above the specified age limit, not when they turn into the cutoff age; this means he has until just before his 41st birthday to enlist in the Maine ANG.

I think there may be age waivers as well. You can double check the Maine ANG website to be sure.



> HOW TO JOIN
> DO YOU QUALIFY?
> 
> Non-Prior Service Requirements
> ...



I hope the links above can help.

SMA


----------



## mariomike (2 Sep 2016)

notreallypaul said:
			
		

> I just turned 40





			
				S.M.A. said:
			
		

> This link below says that the ANG age limit is 40:
> 
> While another one says it's 39 for regular US Air Force:


----------



## Haggis (2 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> That is interesting compared to the CAF.
> 
> Similar to Emergency Services ( at least in NYC ),
> Not have reached 29th birthday by the beginning of the application process.
> ...



The RFFSA (UK/AUS) and RFTP (US) do not apply in this situation.  The OP would have to have already been a currently serving member of the CAF P Res for consideration under these programs.


----------



## mariomike (2 Sep 2016)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The OP would have to have already been a currently serving member of the CAF P Res for consideration under these programs.



Right.

Which is why I said, "it is for trained Reservists."

Which the OP may be one day, or for others following the discussion.


----------



## Haggis (2 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Right.
> 
> Which is why I said, "it is for trained Reservists."
> 
> Which the OP may be one day, or for others following the discussion.



Yup, seen and noted. I wanted to make the distinction between the "trained Reservist", fully qualified to the OFP but now released (which seems to be the OP's state), and the "currently serving Reservist".

It's been a while since I worked this desk, but, at the time, Supp Res members were ineligible to participate in RFFSA/RFTP.


----------



## mariomike (2 Sep 2016)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Yup, seen and noted. I wanted to make the distinction between the "trained Reservist", fully qualified to the OFP but now released (which seems to be the OP's state), and the "currently serving Reservist".
> 
> It's been a while since I worked this desk, but, at the time, Supp Res members were ineligible to participate in RFFSA/RFTP.



I remember you are an SME on the subject. < NO sarcasm.


			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> I am the Canadian Forces desk officer for the RFFSA.



 I guess Foreign Service Arrangements are rather like civilian ones, "It's complicated!"


----------



## Haggis (2 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I remember you are an SME on the subject. < NO sarcasm.



"Was" would be more appropriate.  I am now a few years removed from that world.

I received a number of requests from former CAF Reservists who were living in the States on visas or work permits who wanted to rekindle their military careers, but with a local US NG/Reserve units, but were ineligible to do so due to age, citizenship or gender restrictions (i.e. a former CAF female Infantry NCM wanting to join a NG Infantry unit).  The answer was always the same.  Rejoin the CAF P Res and then apply for attachment to your local NG/Reserve unit under RFTP.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Sep 2016)

Haggis said:
			
		

> . . . living in the States on visas or work permits . . .  Rejoin the CAF P Res and then apply for attachment to your local NG/Reserve unit under RFTP.



There are also restrictions as to the residency status of the Reserve Force Member, or at least the member has to make a case that he intends to return to Canada.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-support-services-for-members-reservists/foreign-service-agreements.page


> The RFFSA will apply to a Reserve Force Member who is in the Receiving State attending school, working for a civilian employer on temporary assignment, or while accompanying a family member who is attending school or on a temporary work assignment.


----------



## Haggis (2 Sep 2016)

The usual duration of RFFSA/RFTP attachments was a minimum of one to a maximum of three years, with an option to renew once.  This came in handy for students who completed, for example, a three year bachelor's degree and were remaining in situ for another year or two for a  Masters.

Student visas, work permits and temporary resident permits have an expiry date.  In all cases the end date of an RFFSA/RFTP attachment could not extend beyond the visa/permit expiration date.


----------



## notreallypaul (2 Sep 2016)

Interesting things to think about.

I have no problem with returning to Canada or taking up residence there.  In many ways I like it better. It just seems logistically more difficult for me to get hired in this field there considering I just started where I am a few months ago.  As I wrote earlier, returning to Canada was my intention when I applied to the regular forces.  This job just happened so quickly, and I really did not think it was going to work out as well as it did.  This is of course a great problem to have, as all the options are good, so I am not complaining.

As far as an armoury being nearby, there are probably several good options, Fredericton and Edmundston I know of are both reasonably close.

I would not be opposed to a US air guard unit, assuming I am eligible.  I only just now even looked into it, so I don't know.


----------



## DAA (7 Sep 2016)

notreallypaul said:
			
		

> Anyway, my basic question is this: Is it reasonable or possible to enlist while living and maintaining my career just west of the border?  Does anyone know someone who does this successfully?



Whilst definitely not the norm, it has been done before near some border cities (ie; Windsor, Sarnia, Niagara Falls).

Joining a CAF Reserve Unit within reasonable distance to your location can be done.  You will need to be able to hold a GoC Security Clearance and find a CAF Reserve Unit that is willing to hire you.

I'd suggest that if you are interested in joining a Reserve Unit close bye, that you make contact with them and then go from there.

Local Reserve Units (at the tabs) and occupation availability, will be shown once you enter your search criteria.    Good luck!

http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110


----------



## notreallypaul (8 Sep 2016)

Thank you, this is very helpful.  I was planning to ask you this as someone reccomended you above.  I will call them tomorrow, I was planning on going over to Grand Falls tomorrow so I'll be in the country instead of just looking at it from the hilltop like I was today.  Its that close.


----------



## paulc87 (22 Sep 2018)

Hi everyone,
first let me say, I have searched this website and others and I haven't been able to find much specifically, but if this has already been addressed, I apologize and will not ask again.

Background: I'm a dual US-Canadian citizen. Born/raised in the states, married my college sweetheart who is Canadian. Served 8 years in the US military as a commissioned officer. Moved to Canada about a decade ago for my wife's career. Became a naturalized Canadian citizen recently and have been considering joining a local reserve unit (enlisted or officer, don't care) or the cadets as a CIC officer just to get involved again because I miss the camaraderie and discipline. No plans to ever go full time again or make this a career. 

My questions are: Is there anyone else on here who has a similar background to me and has successfully joined the reserves with prior US military service? If so, was your prior service an impediment in any way? I'm debating whether to try joining. All I have as proof of my prior service is my DD-214 (which includes an honourable discharge and a clean record with several personal/service related awards) that I received when I was discharged over ten years ago. I have not kept in touch with any supervisors and at this point I'm pretty sure my previous CO's are all retired anyway. I certainly can provide references for some of the subordinates I served with, but I haven't kept in touch with my old supervisors. I have no idea how complicated this would be in terms of what the CAF might want beyond my DD-214, old US military references, my old US military medical files, etc. and whether this whole thing would just be a can of worms or whether I'm making this out to be more complicated than it will be. 

If there is anyone on here who has gone through this I'd be much obliged to read about your experience joining.


----------



## mariomike (22 Sep 2018)

paulc87 said:
			
		

> Is there anyone else on here who has a similar background to me and has successfully joined the reserves with prior US military service?



For reference to this discussion,

Prior U.S military service transfer? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111445.0

Will the Canadian Armed Forces count time served in the US Army? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108238.0

Will my time in the U.S. Army count for anything?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18494/post-914640.html#msg914640
Reply #305

The "Wanting To Join Another Military" Thread- Them To Us- Us To Them  
https://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18494/post-914640.html
18 pages,

etc...


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Sep 2018)

paulc87 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> first let me say, I have searched this website and others and I haven't been able to find much specifically, but if this has already been addressed, I apologize and will not ask again.
> 
> Background: I'm a dual US-Canadian citizen. Born/raised in the states, married my college sweetheart who is Canadian. Served 8 years in the US military as a commissioned officer. Moved to Canada about a decade ago for my wife's career. Became a naturalized Canadian citizen recently and have been considering joining a local reserve unit (enlisted or officer, don't care) or the cadets as a CIC officer just to get involved again because I miss the camaraderie and discipline. No plans to ever go full time again or make this a career.
> ...



I'm sure someone will be able to give you some good advice on here, but I also suggest that you go into your local CAF Recruiting office and ask them. They're always up to date on what is, and isn't, possible.


----------



## paulc87 (22 Sep 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference to this discussion,
> 
> Prior U.S military service transfer?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/111445.0
> ...



Thanks, I did see these; I was trying to understand more specifically about the background process for anyone else like me who has US mil service but has been out as long as I have. I didn't see much in those threads answering my specific questions but I really do appreciate the references.


----------



## paulc87 (22 Sep 2018)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I'm sure someone will be able to give you some good advice on here, but I also suggest that you go into your local CAF Recruiting office and ask them. They're always up to date on what is, and isn't, possible.



Understood, thank you. I did contact a local reserve unit and even went to the local armoury during a drill night. The recruiter there was very busy and we didn't talk much but I had some great conversations with some of the reservists. At the moment, I'm out of town for my job and not near an office, so I thought I'd ask my questions on here in case there are any other Americans like me who have done this.


----------



## mariomike (22 Sep 2018)

paulc87 said:
			
		

> I really do appreciate the references.



Good. Here is another,

AMERICAN INTERESTED IN CANADIAN ARMY  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13198.0
2 pages.

As mentioned, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## paulc87 (23 Sep 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Good. Here is another,
> 
> AMERICAN INTERESTED IN CANADIAN ARMY
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/13198.0
> ...



Great. As I mentioned in my original post, I'm already a Canadian citizen and have been for about 5 years. I'm not asking whether Americans can join the Canadian military. I was just looking for any Americans on here who might have prior US military experience before they joined the Canadian Forces. I wanted to know what their experiences were. This thread you've merged my message into, like the previous one, was not what I was asking. I mean no disrespect but can I please have my original post back as a stand alone thread? So far there is no other post/thread that applies specifically to what I've been asking.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Sep 2018)

For a person from another country they must reside in the US with a green card then go to a recruiting station. The Army just announced that they missed their quota. If you meet the requirements join the USAF or USN and learn a trade.If you go in the Army you would be going to Afghanistan at some point.

https://www.uscis.gov/greencard/eligibility-categories


----------



## hambley92 (23 Sep 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> For a person from another country they must reside in the US with a green card then go to a recruiting station. The Army just announced that they missed their quota. If you meet the requirements join the USAF or USN and learn a trade.If you go in the Army you would be going to Afghanistan at some point.
> 
> https://www.uscis.gov/greencard/eligibility-categories



I think you misread the post.


----------



## Halifax Tar (23 Sep 2018)

The father of a peer of mine did a tour in Vietnam and then joined the CAF sometime in the 70s or 80s.  He went on to serve in the PPCLI reaching MWO I think. 

Not sure what if any qualifications he was granted to carry over, or awards and declarations as well. 

I have also served with a good number of UK expats, so it's not terribly uncommon.  

To get the goods on the actual facts and process though I highly suggest you go to your local CFRC or call them.  I am not and have never been a recruiter so I dont feel I can honestly give you any advice.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Sep 2018)

Times have changed but I recall Basic and we had a former Czech soldier who was fluent in a number of languages. He had defected and the Army was going to send to cook school.At the other extreme was a former FFL turned NCO in the US army. He definitely was an impressive guy and quite good at setting an ambush some tactics were not taught usually. It was good to know stuff. He might set his ambush 50 meters off a trail or road.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Sep 2018)

paulc87 said:
			
		

> . . . . I was just looking for any Americans on here who might have prior US military experience before they joined the Canadian Forces. I wanted to know what their experiences were. This thread you've merged my message into, like the previous one, was not what I was asking. I mean no disrespect but can I please have my original post back as a stand alone thread? So far there is no other post/thread that applies specifically to what I've been asking.



If you are only accepting the advice of other Yanquis who joined the CAF, then you may have a long wait for someone to mosey on past this thread or even a standalone thread with the exact criteria you want .  We are a relatively small community who frequent this forum and while there has been the occasional foreigner who has passed this way on his search for info about joining the CF, at the present none of the regular participants (to my recollection) are in your category.  The consolidation of similar questions into larger threads is one of the common forum management processes that we have come to expect; it works a little better for us than multiple standalone threads.

In looking at your original post, my take is that the essence of your request is; 


			
				paulc87 said:
			
		

> . . .  dual US-Canadian citizen. . . Served 8 years in the US military as a commissioned officer. . .  considering joining a local reserve unit (enlisted or officer, don't care) or the cadets as a CIC officer. . .
> 
> . . .  was your prior service an impediment in any way? . . . . I have no idea how complicated this would be in terms of what the CAF might want beyond my DD-214, old US military references, my old US military medical files, etc. and whether this whole thing would just be a can of worms or whether I'm making this out to be more complicated than it will be.



You are in the same boat as any other former foreigner (regardless of country, though slightly different for those from countries with the Queen as head of state) who came to our shores and now wishes to try military service again.  You already meet the number one criteria for enrolment - you have Canadian citizenship.  First big hurdle passed.

You may be "making this out to be more complicated than it will be" but it will be more complicated than for someone who was born, lived and was educated in the Great White North.  During your enrolment processing you will likely be asked to provide verification that you were indeed born in the USA, lived where you said you did, received whatever education you say you have (and that it was equivalent to a Canadian education - though that is not usually a problem for Americans) and that you have no criminal history in any of the countries in which you have lived.  Making a claim that you have previous military service will probably be one of the least complicated aspects of your enrolment process, unless of course you are seeking some advanced standing based on your US military training.  Then a PLAR would have to be completed before your enrolment and that may take some time.  Probably the easiest way to get a slight jump on the process is to request a copy of your OMPF.  Just the fact that you served in the US military shouldn't be an impediment to joining the CAF, neither should dual citizenship unlike the US military.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Sep 2018)

I am curious why after 8 years you would opt to join the CF ? I am guessing that you may be a Captain with only another year or so before selection to Major ? Thanks


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Sep 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I am curious why after 8 years you would opt to join the CF ? I am guessing that you may be a Captain with only another year or so before selection to Major ? Thanks




Maybe this has something to do with it.



			
				paulc87 said:
			
		

> . . .  married my college sweetheart who is Canadian. Served 8 years in the US military as a commissioned officer. Moved to Canada about a decade ago for my wife's career. . . .


----------



## dimsum (23 Sep 2018)

paulc87 said:
			
		

> Understood, thank you. I did contact a local reserve unit and even went to the local armoury during a drill night. The recruiter there was very busy and we didn't talk much but I had some great conversations with some of the reservists. At the moment, I'm out of town for my job and not near an office, so I thought I'd ask my questions on here in case there are any other Americans like me who have done this.



While the reserve recruiters might have some insight, probably a better way to go is to get to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre closest to you and ask those questions.  They would have the most updated info.


----------



## da1root (3 Oct 2018)

After reading the thread I'm not catching what your questions are specifically, but here are some recruiting comments.

1) Can you join?
The basic requirements to join the CAF are
a) Age (between the ages of 16 and depending on enrollment plan upper age is 46-57) - from the sounds of if you meet that requirement
b) Citizenship (be a Canadian Citizen) - you state you meet that requirement
c) Education - depending on the occupation you wish to join is depending on the requirement education - if you educated outside of Canada you will need to have that education assess by an agency such as World Education Services (http://www.wes.org)

2) Will your previous service hinder your enrollment?
Nope, it will be treated like any other employer you had outside of Canada

3) Will the CAF recognize your prior service?
There are some situations where yes, however being that you served with a military that doesn't have the Queen as the Head of State; it is not likely that much (if anything) will be granted to you from your prior service with the US Military.

As suggested, your best option is to speak with the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre in your location; not to put down the Reserves, but I worked as a Recruiter in a Reserve Unit many moons ago and did so without any specialized training.  The recruiters at the CFRC have to do a recruiter course just to be there


----------



## BC Old Guy (3 Oct 2018)

In response to paulc87, I've not seen previous allied/US military service hinder enrollment.  My experience is from the other side of the coin - as a recruiter and a Reserve Unit leader. Also, my experience is somewhat dated, but having followed the conversations on this site, the more things change, the more they stay the same.

One of the big hurdles is Canadian citizenship.  I had a Brit trying to join, and at that time, the citizenship requirement was the first Go/No Go test.  Since he did not have Citizenship, we could not get him into the system.  As soon as he received his citizenship, the system kicked in.

Another hurdle is the criminal record check, and the background check for the time you were (out of the country - Edit out) not living in Canada.  The rules have changed over the years, but it still takes time for the checks to take place.  You may have to initiate some yourself.

Another hurdle is having your previous service reviewed.  The unit will need copy of course reports and/ or qualification records.  These will be submitted to the review authorities, usually Subject Matter Experts at Army/Navy/Airforce HQ, who will evaluate the qualifications, and experience, and provide an equivalency.  This is a process that has seen a number of revisions over the years.  Sometimes this process can be done while the recruiting screening process is on-going, and at other times the authorities refuse to consider the matter until after enrollment.

I've seen this process happen quickly - an allied CF-18 pilot on an exchange posting to a Canadian CF-18 squadron who wanted to join the RCAF.  Normally it takes some time, as the HQ authorities make contact with someone who can provide current information on the equivalent Canadian qualifications of the foreign military experience and qualifications under review.

I've seen a former US Marine join a reserve unit - he had to provide info that he was not liable for further US Marine Reserve service, but this was done quickly from the US side, and his processing was as quick (or as slow) as the other applicants applying at the same time.  In his case, the review of qualifications and experience was completed after enrollment, and was done quickly.

Hope this helps.

BCOG


----------

